# help me with Sony Vegas 8



## nicolas.archer (Apr 22, 2008)

guys imediate help!

i'm desprate!

i might lose my job for that..!!

i bought Sony Vegas 8 but the video clips of my Video Camera (sony handycam DCR-SR32) does not have sound after importing them...

what sould i do?


----------



## Leticron (Mar 9, 2008)

Since you didn't give us too much info  I'm just guessing:
As I see, that Sony model has S-Video/Audio Out and USB out
What type of cable connection did you use between camera and comp ?
Did you try both ways ? (Remember..S-Video doesn't carry sound information...it needs the additional audio connection)
Plus to make sure it's not a hardware fault of the camera or cables? ...did you ever successfully exported any clips that had video and sound?
-le


----------



## nicolas.archer (Apr 22, 2008)

of caurse o have succesfully exported a video....

anyways i use only a usb cable for transfer...

its not a DV camera its a HDD!


----------



## nicolas.archer (Apr 22, 2008)

come on guys any other ideas?

please!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the imported file has no sound, then there's a possibility that you might not be able to fix the problem without re-importing.

Check the file's properties by dragging it into *GSpot*. This will tell you which audio and video codecs the file is using. If the audio details are missing, then you did not import them.


----------



## nicolas.archer (Apr 22, 2008)

the audio codec are there..and it AC3! wich means that the file contains audio data...

the question is that how is it possible to hear the video when i play it with a media programm and not hear it when i import it to Sony Vegas 8?

and something else...

the video's shape is audio and video together how could it be separated in order to import the audio only?


----------

